# Bristol Suspension Bridge Abutment.



## Vurley (Dec 4, 2017)

It was not realised that Brunel left one abutment hollow until it was opened accidentally a few years ago. So while the abutment is not derelict the void inside is.I do hope I am not straying too far again.


----------



## krela (Dec 4, 2017)

If I take about 15 steps from my front door I can see the abutment, and run under/over it at least a couple of times a week.

Amazing to think it was forgotten that it was hollow for so long. 

I went on a visit here myself last year, well worth a look if you get the chance.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 5, 2017)

Bit different that. Good stuff...


----------



## Rubex (Dec 5, 2017)

Pretty cool  those stalactites are amazing!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 7, 2017)

I didn't know about the spaces inside either, saw it on some TV prog early this year I think...fascinating stuff actually going inside the abutment, love all them stalactites too


----------

